# Save the commonwealth tiger



## shaunak (Aug 7, 2010)

*i171.photobucket.com/albums/u306/Shaunak_/techenclave/Common-wealthcorruption7Aug10scaled.jpg
Link: bit.ly/a6zW3Q


----------



## ico (Aug 9, 2010)

I like your website.


----------



## celldweller1591 (Aug 11, 2010)

this is a nice one !


----------



## freshseasons (Aug 12, 2010)

I dont feel paying this years income Tax knowing where the money is ultimately going to end up.
  Its so unfair we have to sloth all over life for few buck while people with power whom we elected make merry in tons.THIS IS AKIN TO SLAVERY.Isnt there anything we can do..or somewhere down its our fault that we keep repeatedly electing these people.


----------



## shaunak (Aug 14, 2010)

Ok, dont elect these people. Elect some other people, and watch helplessly as THEY squander your money.

There is really nothing you can do but smile at your helplessness. 

Speaking of income tax, these people squander more cash in a day than we earn in a year, so you cant really expect them to understand the meaning of hard work.


----------



## way2jatin (Sep 3, 2010)

showing these clippings feels killing the commitee of spending so much and still its not  ready
its pity for common man paying regular tax for welfare of the country


----------



## nims11 (Sep 11, 2010)

Can the govt do nything without the involvement of corruption!!??

Also i think that India needs to first look after their own people rather than wasting on international events and show offs. Instead of spending thousands of crores in the games, it would have been good if these money were used for the poverty, hunger and other problems we all know about. this would have benefited a larger section of society. This would have gained India more respect from their own people.


----------



## Faun (Sep 11, 2010)

^^i'd say that these events do provide a head start for better infrastructure.


----------



## ash (Sep 15, 2010)

Commonwealth Games is the modern economic equivalent of a coronation during the British Raj. Common people are paying for the lavish extravaganza of the rulers with their sweat and money. The athletes are mere performers who will entertain them and the population will be mandated to cheer to show the visitors how popular and loved the ruler is! The sensible thing is to atleast boycott the damn thing.


----------



## Faun (Sep 15, 2010)

^^then bycott the whole frikkin government.


----------



## ash (Sep 16, 2010)

Not a bad idea. That is what the earlier generation did when things became unbearable in the British Raj. In many ways, we are facing the same situation, just the rulers have changed.


----------



## vickyadvani (Sep 17, 2010)

Hahaha good one


----------



## way2jatin (Sep 21, 2010)

next commonwealth venue GLASGOW is ready and ahead of 4 YEARS 

Olympics to be held in LONDON is ready and ahead of 2 YEARS

But  DELHI CWG venues are  still in MESS

WHO IS ANSWERABLE TO THE TAX PAYERS??

WHO IS ACCOUNTABLE FOR THE DISRESPECT THAT CWC HAS GIVEN TO EVERY INDIAN ???

WHO IS RESPONSIBLE FOR WASTING 70,000 CRORES RUPEES IN THE NAME OF A 3RD GRADE SPORTING EVENT LIKE CWG WHERE A GOLD MEDALIST GET 13th POSITION OUT OF 15 IN ASIAD AND OLYMPICS ???


----------



## hansraj (Sep 21, 2010)

I cant recollect who said this but the saying goes like this

"Democracy doesnt give you what you want, It gives you what you deserve"

We are only a handful of those who are electing the present public representatives. The majority is still unaware of the activities around, they are trying to survive every day against this system without even knowing that they contributed to this system. 

The people who can change the system are actually in the position of power due to the existing mess (like our netas) and the remaining ones who are aware and not in position of power are very few and dont want to get away from their comfortable couches and fight out in the open!!!! It will require tremendous courage and sacrifice to go and fight against this corrupt system at the cost of our own comfort. This problem is like a circle where one doesnt even know where should one start to come to finish !!!!

"Rang de basanti" shall be the begining and that shall be the end as well!


----------



## Faun (Sep 23, 2010)

^^your siggy kind of a contradiction to the line about rang de basanti.


----------



## ico (Sep 23, 2010)

Let his signature remain a mere signature.


----------



## ash (Sep 23, 2010)

Three things have moved me in the last few months like never before to say that the biggest problem facing us is not poverty or illiteracy but our country's governance:

One, The mockery and robbery in the garb of CWG 2010. As more facts come to light every day, it leaves one with no doubt that this was an enterprise concieved, staffed and managed to rob the wealth of this nation and its citizens by a privilegd few with impunity and utter disregard for consequences.  

Two, the shameless show of our legislators cutting across political beliefs and affiliations fighting to  increase their own salaries and perks, when less than 1% of the people they represent are even close to what they earn or make – as salaries or otherwise. The change in their wealth, which they themselves report, over the few years they 'rule' tells the story.

Three, the unfailing consistency with which people who try to bring facts to light in the most peaceful and civilized way – the RTI activists, turn up dead.

If we look back and see why the British Raj was not good for India, there is an uncanny parallel: It worked on principle of robbing our country's wealth and taking it out; it focused on the well being of the rulers at the expense of common Indians; and it went to any extent including murder, to smother any protest or question against it.


----------



## hansraj (Sep 24, 2010)

@ ichi
ya.. I agree with you as well... Though I believe in what my siggy says but I guess the very same attitude of we the Indians have brought us to where we are today!!!! We need to be more assertive now.... may be aggressive. Or else this "Chalta Hai" attitude will lead us to another era of "Democratically Elected Political Slavery".    
   I think i should change my siggy soon....


----------



## ico (Sep 24, 2010)

yea, you summed it well.


----------



## Faun (Sep 24, 2010)

Agree with hansraj and ash. Nothing more to say as I too feel the same way :/


----------



## ash (Sep 24, 2010)

@hansraj, you can stay with your siggy. We are not revolutionaries.

Take another leaf from the independence movement.  The vast majority of those who participated in the non-violent movement that shook the British empire were also not revolutionaries. They had someone like Mahatma Gandhi to lead and pull them together in one cohesive and gigantic movement whose energy could not be smothered by the Rulers. We have knowledge and technology. Could we use this as our collective leader and bring about a tech-enabled revolution? They used satyagraha – insisting to let truth prevail. Can we adopt the same philosophy?


----------



## manishjha18 (Sep 26, 2010)

ash said:


> Three things have moved me in the last few months like never before to say that the biggest problem facing us is not poverty or illiteracy but our country's governance:
> 
> One, The mockery and robbery in the garb of CWG 2010. As more facts come to light every day, it leaves one with no doubt that this was an enterprise concieved, staffed and managed to rob the wealth of this nation and its citizens by a privilegd few with impunity and utter disregard for consequences.
> 
> ...



well said....


----------

